# Printing/flyer guys



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Do we have anyone in the Glasgow area that can help me print out flyers (in colour) for a new business venture - non detailing....

We have everything set out, just need them actually printed out and posted to us....

Thought I would try on here before hitting the yellow pages

:thumb:


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> Do we have anyone in the Glasgow area that can help me print out flyers (in colour) for a new business venture - non detailing....
> 
> We have everything set out, just need them actually printed out and posted to us....
> 
> ...


my uncle has his own printing company, 21 colour just over in queenslie industrial estate, i dont know what sort of prices he charges as i only see him rarely,they are quite a large company though.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

theres a mob on dumbarton road in yoker called double image,

they have a website that a quick google should turn up (i think it also lists their prices.)

one or two of the takeaways local to it use it for their menus etc and they seem quite good :thumb:


----------



## kmmfc1 (Jan 26, 2010)

What about Vistaprint.co.uk? We used them for our wedding "save the date" cards and were very cheap and good quality. They might be worth having a look at.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

These guys are amazing, best ive used, been using them for 5 years now, mainly trade via ebay so search eBay for Fairprint, you wont be disapointed.
www.fairprint.co.uk


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

I would recommend gallopprint.com They did my Business cards flyers and invoice pads.
Top quality and very reasonable.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Cheers for the ideas guys!

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

dalecyt said:


> 21 colour


Our Flyers are 4 colour which perfect for 90% of the colours needed including flesh tones... what does 21 colours get you?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

try printing.com they just done mine and there excellent, they have places all over glasgow :thumb:


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

Another thumbs up for printing.com, I get all my stuff done via them and they always have great offers on.

Michael.


----------



## droopsnoot (Aug 18, 2010)

I've used printcarrier.com, stuff comes in from outside the UK but the prices are good. I had a problem with a 16-page brochure that was ordered wrongly, but they would have fixed it if we hadn't left it to the very last minute to order.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

We do about 150000 leaflets a month. The cheapest is ink shop. Hands down just put out a tender for a new contract no one got near.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

JJ_ said:


> We do about 150000 leaflets a month. The cheapest is ink shop. Hands down just put out a tender for a new contract no one got near.


Impressive i thought our 30,000 was good going.... :doublesho


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Our Flyers are 4 colour which perfect for 90% of the colours needed including flesh tones... what does 21 colours get you?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


21 colour is the name of the company:thumb:
bit more reading into a post next time maybe


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i got 10,000 cards from printing.com in glasgow for a great price last year and good service and quality :thumb::thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

dalecyt said:


> 21 colour is the name of the company:thumb:
> bit more reading into a post next time maybe


Maybe make it less cryptic next time then....


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

dalecyt said:


> bit more reading into a post next time maybe





PaulN said:


> Maybe make it less cryptic next time then....


Now, now gentlemen... no *****ing on my help thread please!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks for the idea's guy's. Ill check them out tonight. I'm not sure how many i actually will need. I have the flyer done just need a load printed out.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

M.M said:


> Thanks for the idea's guy's. Ill check them out tonight. I'm not sure how many i actually will need. I have the flyer done just need a load printed out.


Is it your avatar with ****tail drink, because if it is the ladiesh will lave it ! LAVE IT I SAY.

Anyhow, good luck. :car:


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

JJ_ said:


> Is it your avatar with ****tail drink, because if it is the ladiesh will lave it ! LAVE IT I SAY.
> 
> Anyhow, good luck. :car:


Haha i look boss as F*** in my avatar. It's a catering company with a twist ill should post about it in here haha


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

dalecyt said:


> my uncle has his own printing company, 21 colour just over in queenslie industrial estate, i dont know what sort of prices he charges as i only see him rarely,they are quite a large company though.





PaulN said:


> Maybe make it less cryptic next time then....


whats cryptic about that? or is it some competition causing you to get your back up?



The Cueball said:


> Now, now gentlemen... no *****ing on my help thread please!


:lol::lol: ill be nice


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

M.M said:


> Haha i look boss as F*** in my avatar. It's a catering company with a twist ill should post about it in here haha


Nice one, how you delivering them ? Tnt offer quite a good service and royal mail do direct mail too.


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

JJ_ said:


> We do about 150000 leaflets a month. The cheapest is ink shop. Hands down just put out a tender for a new contract no one got near.


+1 for http://www.inkshopprinting.com/

Use them for my business too - good quality at a good price!!:thumb:


----------

